# 1st attempt at a Column Swirl - End product pic :)



## dOttY (Sep 24, 2011)

Here's my first column swirl.  Darned trace accelerated, but I soldiered on.   But I didn't 'skewer' it at the end.  I've just left it plain Jane.

Don't know whether I'll cut it vertically into bars, or horizontally into slabs and then into bars.

This is a masculine scent, and I used liquid orange, and black oxide as colourants.  I wanted to create a Tiger soap.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks very promising, can't wait to see it cut!

And remember, better for it to be a little thick at pour than not properly emulsified and a yucky separated mess.  I bet this will turn out awesomely well.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow ... it looks great in the mould, very striking.  Can't wait to see pictures of the cut bars!


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh that's pretty!! Love the colors! 
Make sure and post cut pics!!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2011)

It's very Halloweeny  I like it a lot!


----------



## Scentapy (Sep 24, 2011)

AWESOME colors!!  Great job!


----------



## trishwosere (Sep 24, 2011)

That's a very impressive soap there, I can't wait to see it cut


----------



## KylieO (Sep 24, 2011)

you're so cool Dotty, love it.  i like that it doesn't have the skewer look on top

i'm expecting the liquid colours tomorrow (woohoo) and are hoping they are easy to work with

x


----------



## AmyW (Sep 24, 2011)

That looks awesome, very tiger-y! Can't wait to see it cut.


----------



## saltydog (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, that looks great! Make sure you post cut pics please


----------



## dOttY (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Guys 

I'll post pics when I cut it.  I'm trying to restrain myself and not cut too early.


----------



## dOttY (Sep 25, 2011)

Unmoulded it.  Still deciding on which way I'll slice it.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that looks like a tiger, that's amazing!!!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 25, 2011)

Great colouring Dotty.  :wink:


----------



## trishwosere (Sep 25, 2011)

That looks lovely Dotty, I'm on the edge of my seat waiting for you to cut it....I love looking at the new soaps when cut, the anticipation is like waiting for Christmas


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 25, 2011)

It really does look fantastic!


----------



## agriffin (Sep 25, 2011)

Did you slice it yet?  If I were you I would slice the loaf in half.  One half slice into bars as usual.  The other half, slice in half again and then slice horizontal so you can have both types of cuts.


----------



## aroma (Sep 25, 2011)

Waiting patiently to see your cut soap


----------



## dOttY (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok, so I've cut them.  Did them standard, but yeh Lovin'Soap, that is what I should have done!!

Here's 2 pics.   I will post a final pic when I've trimmed and tidied up the bars 

The orange is more vivid in real life.  Disappointed with how it appears in the pics...











I think they'll look better once I've bevelled the edges a little


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Sep 26, 2011)

Those look so cool!  I love how the bars are all different.  Very creative.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Sep 26, 2011)

wow! beautiful


----------



## candledoll (Sep 26, 2011)

Love! Love!


----------



## dOttY (Sep 26, 2011)

Bahaha.... I'm glad it's 'different strokes for different folks', coz I'm not sold on this.  I think there's too much white/natural.  

Thanks everyone


----------



## KylieO (Sep 26, 2011)

why is there no emoticon 'to bow down' LOL

seriously, this is out of this world hun, I love it so much.  reading this thread i got so excited when i saw the soap out of the mould, and then to see it cut, it's even better than you expect.  

amazing xox


----------



## Dragonkaz (Sep 26, 2011)

Outstanding!

I love the white/natural as it gives more credit to the colour pattern ... which is totally outstanding!


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Sep 26, 2011)

Far out brussel sprout, utterly AMAZING  :shock:  that is some soap.


----------



## Bama (Sep 26, 2011)

Turned out really wonderful.  You did a great job. If I could do one with Orange and Blue around here it would be a big hit for College Football Colors


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 26, 2011)

OMGosh! Those are beautiful!! ANNNNDDDDD - I never thought I would want to do a column soap in a log mold. Well, now the wheels are spinning and I am trying to think up some colors I want to do...  

Gorgeous!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 26, 2011)

That came out great!


----------



## AmyW (Sep 26, 2011)

They turned out AWESOME! Love the swirls and colors.


----------



## trishwosere (Sep 26, 2011)

Love 'em Dotty, well worth the wait. I like the white with the colour combo it sets it off, I'm in awe ...you make lovely soap


----------



## dOttY (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone  Your kindness is appreciated.


----------



## morena_mama (Sep 27, 2011)

Another amazing soap Dotty!


I love the cut pic. Showing the cross sections. That's amazing


----------



## simplymcghie (Sep 27, 2011)

That looks like it's going to be really neat soap!


----------



## Lotsofsuds (Sep 27, 2011)

I like it.  I think it defiantly resembles a tiger.


----------



## ewenique (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree, Tiger Soap!  And you used a masculine scent?  
Go Get Im, Tiger!


----------



## vir99 (Sep 27, 2011)

That looks so fantastic! I counted pour colors. Did you pour 20 portions?


----------



## cinta (Sep 28, 2011)

They look wonderful!


----------



## dOttY (Sep 28, 2011)

vir99 said:
			
		

> That looks so fantastic! I counted pour colors. Did you pour 20 portions?



I'm unsure how many 'rounds' I poured.  I was kinda frantic, as strangely enough, the uncoloured batter started to thicken before the coloured.

About to post my 'finished' pic 

Thanks again everyone


----------



## dOttY (Sep 28, 2011)

I've sliced, and bevelled.

Project 'Animal Instinct' is complete


----------



## vir99 (Sep 28, 2011)

And the one in the front is the ribcage.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow!  I think they turned out great!!  Awesome job!


----------



## Lotsofsuds (Sep 28, 2011)

They are very eye catching I think they will sell fast.


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 28, 2011)

I love them. I'm def gonna try a column swirl in a log mold now!


----------



## trishwosere (Sep 28, 2011)

OMG Dotty I loved them before- but now you have bevelled them they look absolutely fantastic, well done...I truly am in awe now


----------



## judymoody (Sep 28, 2011)

They look absolutely fantastic.  You have a gift!


----------



## dOttY (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks again for all the kind words Guys!

This soap has grown on me, and I'm officially a fan now, LoL


----------



## KylieO (Sep 28, 2011)

so cool hun!  and not a bad photographer to boot   is that a camellia tree?  


I bet the kids think these are pretty cool


----------



## agriffin (Sep 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Soapsugoii (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow. Those look Grrrrrrrreat! 

Seriously, though, those are awesome. Good work, Dotty! You always impress me.


----------



## saltydog (Sep 29, 2011)

Pretty n Plain said:
			
		

> Far out brussel sprout, utterly AMAZING  :shock:  that is some soap.



LOL    
what she said, LOVE!


----------



## Guywithsoap? (Sep 29, 2011)

I really like the look. Also, I had not known about the "column swirl" technique before it is really nice.

If you dont mind...what scent did you use?


----------



## dOttY (Sep 29, 2011)

I used this- Natures Garden Extremely Sexy for MEN Fragrance: A spicy citrus blend, has top notes of pink lime, bergamot leaves, and tangerine. Middle notes of cinnamon bark, limewood, and sage. Vetiver and orange flower comprise the dry down.


----------

